# Bale wrapper problems



## ruger66 (Jun 20, 2010)

My bale wrapper will at times will just give loose and spin the wrap free wheel. Like spinning a roll of toilet paper. It isn't so bad during cool weather.80 degrees it will just let go. Its like it just isn't sticking to the stretch roll. I clean them with paint thinner.
thanks
Vaughn


----------



## iflylow (Jan 21, 2010)

Can ya help me understand a little better what is taking place? Is this a single bale wrapper or a tube-line? Is the film strung through the prestretchers or not? I know we have struggled in the past trying to find a film that works as well when its 110 degrees as it does at 80 degrees. We have had good luck with Silograss silawrap and balnsil. We use only blown film. All of it still unwinds in the wind if you leave it in the prestretchers for any amount of time.


----------



## ruger66 (Jun 20, 2010)

Its a single bale wrapper and the wrap does go through prestretchers.
Thanks
Vaughn


----------



## iflylow (Jan 21, 2010)

I have never found a way to keep plastic from unrolling while in the prestretcher. It is usually a problem when we try and wrap in a 50 mph wind. The plastic will try to unroll between bale cycles. Wonder if the manufacturure would be any help? Maybe he would have an engineering Idea.
Good luck


----------



## ruger66 (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi
We think the mast the prestretch is on might be too far from the bale. We were watching and when the bale is at its widest point the film on the prestretcher is only cover a 1/4 of the prestretcher roll. If I move the mast back so the film is on half the roll all the time it might help.
Vaughn


----------



## Marco_Otten (May 5, 2010)

just to be curious what brand of wrapper is it. Have you checked the prestrecher gears or whatever makes the stretch. does it do i all the time or only with a small role of film or even with a bigger ful role.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

I use a new Tarrup wich is the same as the Kneverland (they make it), and it seems to have some resistance on the plastice wrap spool when you pull it, with out even going through the prestrecher. I would think you could even get away with adding a spring to apply some resistance and pressure to the top side of the plastic spool spindle. I don't know what type of wrapper you have, vut I hope this will work for you.

Another problem I have had from time to time is if I'm not paying attention when I change rolls and don't route it through the prestrecher properly. It will seem to go on three ways, one way the plastic tears off, one way it freewheels and will not strech at all, and the last way works properly. I can't ever tell which way I've put it on until after I do it! And the decal on the machine with a picture of the routing is no help whatsoever but trial and error works.


----------



## Marco_Otten (May 5, 2010)

Hello Haymaster. Hopefully you're still not struggling with it but look at your rollers if the gear on the top that sets the strech is not loose.


----------

